# The national debt clock and more



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time

Seen this from a guy on NAT...pretty cool site. There are so many numbers flashing on so many different entries on this site it will hypnotize you if you are not careful.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

About 10 years ago it basically turned off.


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

That is depressing.


----------

